# Round two.... Seond ewe lambing..... Update, TWINS



## RemudaOne (Feb 14, 2012)

So far everything is Presenting normally.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hope it all goes well!!!!


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 14, 2012)

Good God Bon, I do too. She's presented two BIG water bags. The first one broke and she's up and down now pushing. I'm thinking maybe twins, I dunno


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 14, 2012)

One baby out and breathing, thankyou Lord


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## jodief100 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Feb 14, 2012)

Wonderful!

Baby is a cutie.

Hmmm.  Maybe you are cut out for this shepherd thing after all?  Nothing like a pretty newborn to ease the pain of a lost newborn.  

Congratulations!


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 14, 2012)

I haven't seen anymore movement from inside. I really hope this is the only lamb. I need a drink...


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 14, 2012)

Dear Lord, there's another one


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 14, 2012)

Great!

Two are better than one!

Your doing fine, dear.  

Do you take lemon in your whiskey?


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 14, 2012)

One foot and the head so far.... Hoping she can do it on her own. 

And at this point, straight up would be fine  z


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 14, 2012)

It's not looking good. And I can't get near her. She's more afraid of me than she is wanting to follow the first baby when I try to lead her with the baby


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Feb 14, 2012)

Hang in there.  Both of you.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't believe how much that lamb looks like a goat.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 14, 2012)

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> One foot and the head so far.... Hoping she can do it on her own.
> 
> And at this point, straight up would be fine  z





			
				RemudaOne said:
			
		

> It's not looking good. And I can't get near her. She's more afraid of me than she is wanting to follow the first baby when I try to lead her with the baby


The lamb may have it's leg back which may require assistance. I would try to do all you can so you don't lose the baby.

Good luck.


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank God one of my husbands employees was here doing some work.... We caught her and I pulled the lamb. And THANK GOD it looks like she's accepting it. It had a heartbeat but wasn't moving so I stimulated it by vigorous rubbing but still had to hold it upside down to clear the airway. I am so thankful she's accepting it 









And thank Y'ALL for the encouragement and support


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 14, 2012)

YAY!!!!  I couldn't leave until I found out how it was going...so happy!!!!  Way to go


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 14, 2012)

So glad things worked out!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome. Make sure they get some colostrum and it's all downhill from there.


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 14, 2012)

I am so glad that's over!! LOL  . Mama is worn smooth out, but has had a good deep drink of water and nibbled some hay. Very glad to see that. Both lambs nursed within ten or so minutes of being born. Second lamb didn't get as good a cleaning up as the first but is dry and laying in the sun. 65 degrees here right now so that's a blessing as well. 

If I go out there to feed and see a water bag hanging from the third ewe, I may just lay down and cry, ROFL.  Thank you all so much for the kind words and support. You'll never know how much I appreciate it. Just made me feel like I wasn't going through this alone and that meant a lot. 

Showers after midnight so hopefully I can get her in the barn before then but right now she pretty much hates me.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 14, 2012)

Glad they are doing well...probably better than you right now!  Hope you get a night off of any more lambs and can get some rest!


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes Bon.....better than me, no doubt  .  I did get to go have a restful dinner with my husband and had a glass of wine with it.  We're back home now and I have to stay awake till 9 for the bottle lambs last bottle of the day.  After that, I'm sure it will be lights out for me.  

20kids, they do look similar to goats when they are little.  I've had people mistake even the adults for goats when they've been visiting. 

Redtail, I had to pass on the whiskey tonight. No way I'd stay awake for the last bottle baby feeding  . I have a nice bottle of crown in the pantry and may raise a glass tomorrow..... IF that third ewe doesn't lamb tonight or tomorrow, LOL.  Now THAT will be something to celebrate!  A couple of days off would be heavenly.  I can't imagine how folks that have 20 or 30 ewes do it.  

I'll try to post better quality pics tomorrow.  These are pretty bad. Good night y'all, I hope everyone of you had a spectacular Valentine's Day and that you have a good evening too


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 14, 2012)

Your lambs are beautiful  and you are doing just fine.


----------

